# Cisternogram/Non Nuc Med



## schuchmanb (May 2, 2011)

Good morning all, 
I just searched the archives for some help with a cisternogram question.  I see the post from August '09.  I believe the the codes given there involve a procedure done using a nuclear medicine injection.  The case I am working on is very similar, also looking for a CSF leak,  however there is no nuc med injection, but an intrathecal injection of regular contrast, with a cisternogram and post cisternogram head CT.  For the cisternogram I am looking at 62311/70015-26.  I am wondering if I should also bill separately for a CT?  Either 70460 or 70481 or 70487?  
Any help would be greatly appreciaed.  Thank you.


----------



## amandahollis80 (May 2, 2011)

I woulde bill the CT head as 70460. You can bill a CT head with contrast if it is injected intra-arterially, intra-articularly or intra-thecally.


----------



## schuchmanb (May 2, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## Rajebpt (May 3, 2011)

My thoughts
  if contrast injected,
                  62284
                  77003
                  72131-if post ct lumbar
  if dtpa injected,
                 62311
                 77003
                 78630-for post scan


----------

